# West ga jon boat anglers annual meeting



## Jason Taylor (Dec 21, 2011)

We will be meeting at jones bbq in temple 1/14  1:00
p.m me with any questions 
    Thanks jason


----------



## Flippin Dawg (Jan 9, 2012)

*west ga fishing trail*

i live in paulding county and was just curios if the lakes that you guys fish are open to all countys or just carroll. would like to make meeting but its my kids b day so please keep informed on forum. also do you guys have a web site?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 9, 2012)

we do not have a website...pm sent


----------



## coreyj (Jan 14, 2012)

Has a schedule been made yet?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 15, 2012)

yas it has.We now have a face book page everything will be posted there.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 16, 2012)

Still early but looks like its gonna be a good year...come see us


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 16, 2012)

You have a link to the Facebook page?


----------



## coreyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Jason Taylor said:


> Still early but looks like its gonna be a good year...come see us


 don't worry... We're coming


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> You have a link to the Facebook page?



http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002105834204&sk=wall


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 18, 2012)

For those interested the tx schedule is posted under "notes"


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 23, 2014)

The only schedule I found was for 2012.  Is there a Saturday and Sunday division?


----------



## gsp754 (Apr 23, 2014)

Rattlin Rogue said:


> The only schedule I found was for 2012.  Is there a Saturday and Sunday division?



YES

Here is the Saturday schedule. 
2/8 Horton 
3/1 Varner
3/22 Seaton
4/12 Acworth 
4/26 Sea breeze
5/17 Rocky mtn
6/7 Carroll
6/28 Seaton 
7/26 bt brown 
8/9 Acwoth (pm)
8/30 Horton 
9/20 Seabreeze
10/11 Seaton

Sunday schedule
Feb 2 Lake Acworth
Feb 16 Lake Seaton
March 9 Lake Sea Breeze
March 30 Lake Carroll
April 13 Lake Varner
May 4 BT Brown
May 25 Lake Horton
June 15 Rocky Mountain
July 12 Lake Acworth Night tournament 7pm - 2 am
August 2 Lake Seaton Night tournament 7 pm - 2am
August 17 Lake Sea Breeze
September 7 Lake Horton
September 28 Stone Mountain
October 18/19 TBA
October 25/26 TBA


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks GSP754!


----------

